# HR 10-250 issue



## ramage78 (Jul 17, 2006)

My HR 10-250 has ext.746 on the screen...Data corruption issue. Is there any way to fix this or is the box toast? DTV suggested resetting without access card, is there a way to do hard hard reset on these boxes? Thanks.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hard Reset = pull the power plug and let it sit 30 seconds. Try what DTV suggests without the access card and then with. If all that doesn't work try a Clear and Delete Everything from the menus. This will delete your recorded shows and season pases.


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Hard Reset = pull the power plug and let it sit 30 seconds. Try what DTV suggests without the access card and then with. If all that doesn't work try a Clear and Delete Everything from the menus. This will delete your recorded shows and season pases.


Any thoughts on if you tried all of the above and it still doesn't work? I called Tech Support, and they sent me a new access card. Now, my 10-250 gets the channels, but with much studdering and pixelation. Is this the symptoms of a bad HD, or is there something else at work here?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jan 11, 2006)

tonymus said:


> Now, my 10-250 gets the channels, but with much studdering and pixelation. Is this the symptoms of a bad HD, or is there something else at work here?


Sounds like classic symptoms of impending hard drive failure.


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

A J Ricaud said:


> Sounds like classic symptoms of impending hard drive failure.


Kinda what I was afraid of...Tech support is supposed to be sending me a new (probably refurb'ed) unit, I'm interested in seeing what model shows up (HR10 or HR20).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## esteeze (Oct 20, 2006)

ramage78 said:


> My HR 10-250 has ext.746 on the screen...Data corruption issue. Is there any way to fix this or is the box toast? DTV suggested resetting without access card, is there a way to do hard hard reset on these boxes? Thanks.


During the bowl season last year with my H10-250; it got a pretty good workout then, often times recording 2 HD sporting events at once.

They had to replace mine; the thinking was that the hard drive was failing.


----------

